# pinza robotica



## danielec (Ene 26, 2008)

hola a todos, estoy contruyendo un brazo robotico pero tengo problemas con la pinza ya que tiene muy poca fuerza para tomar objetos solo puede tomar cosas pequeñas como una caja de fosforo y queria saber que circuito puedo hacer para aumentar el torque del motor, estoy utilizando un pequeno motor dc de lectro.

   se agradece cualquier ayuda, gracias


----------



## ciri (Ene 26, 2008)

Electronicamente exigir al motor no es muy bueno, y tampoco estoy seguro de que se pueda, pero para mi es mejor lograrlo mediante la mecánica..

Para tener más fuerza lo que puedes hacer es colocar un juego de engranajes, vas a perder velocidad pero ganas en fuerza, por eso es recomendable un motor muy veloz con una buena reducción, y se tiene fuerza y velocidad...


otra solución es cambiar el motor..


----------



## danielec (Ene 26, 2008)

y para lograr aumentar el torque como y cuantos engranajes tendria utilizar....


----------



## pepechip (Ene 26, 2008)

hola.
puedes sacar una relacion contando los dientes que tiene cada piñon.
supon que añades un piñon que tiene 20 dientes en la estrella pequeña y 60 dientes en la estrella grande. 60/20=3. Este piñon te hara que tu brazo se mueba 3 veces mas lento, pero a su vez tenga 3 veces mas fuerza.
En el caso de que pongas 2 piñones al anterior el calculo sera 3x3= 9. 
Segun la forma de conectar los piñones conseguiras ganar velocidad, o bien ganar fuerza.

saludos


----------

